# Fun money tools



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I have gradually built up my arsenal of hand and power tools and have everything I NEED. I'm still in the habit, though, of buying tools whenever I get a decent payday. What can I buy now that isn't a "must have" but something to make my job easier? I am open to any suggestions. Budget is under $200.00.

I'm looking for one of those things that "I don't know how I lived without it". I do a mix of almost everything.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Without knowing what you already have, it's gonna be hard to suggest things you don't.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

A Wiremold bender:whistling2:


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

BBQ said:


> A Wiremold bender:whistling2:


Good one!


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Without knowing what you already have, it's gonna be hard to suggest things you don't.


I know. I'm just looking for something weird and wonderful


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

BBQ said:


> A Wiremold bender:whistling2:


Gak!


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

How about a mutual fund?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

99cents said:


> Gak!


:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

99cents said:


> I know. I'm just looking for something weird and wonderful


Block and tackle.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

Bet you don't have this. :whistling2::jester:

View attachment 23669


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

99cents said:


> I have gradually built up my arsenal of hand and power tools and have everything I NEED. I'm still in the habit, though, of buying tools whenever I get a decent payday. What can I buy now that isn't a "must have" but something to make my job easier? I am open to any suggestions. Budget is under $200.00.
> 
> I'm looking for one of those things that "I don't know how I lived without it". I do a mix of almost everything.


Buy some more Battery's for your cordless tools.:thumbup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

John said:


> Bet you don't have this. :whistling2::jester:
> 
> View attachment 23669


Those are a must..:laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

John said:


> Bet you don't have this. :whistling2::jester:
> 
> View attachment 23669


I have those and beer opener too.:thumbsup:


----------



## SteveO. (Oct 17, 2011)

BBQ said:


> I have those and beer opener too.:thumbsup:


So do I. :thumbup:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Buy some more Battery's for your cordless tools.:thumbup:


Really a good idea if you have some extra money.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

BBQ said:


> I have those and beer opener too.:thumbsup:





SteveO. said:


> So do I. :thumbup:


How about it, 99cents.....ya got them or are going to get them.:whistling2:


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

John said:


> Bet you don't have this. :whistling2::jester:


I'm gettin the craftsman version this summer. They are mo' betta.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

JoeKP said:


> I'm gettin the craftsman version this summer. They are mo' betta.


I agree, I haven't burned anything on. The grill since I got mine. LoL


----------



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

John said:


> Bet you don't have this. :whistling2::jester:
> 
> View attachment 23669


Going to have to get me a few sets of those:thumbup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

99cents said:


> ...... Budget is under $200.00.........


Two C-notes won't buy much in the way of 'fun toys' for me.











:no::whistling2::laughing:


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

That block and tackle is a good suggestion.

http://shop.chapmanelectric.com/kle....com/product&gclid=CNDr1ZiqmLYCFSunPAodB0EATA

Add this. 
http://m.grainger.com/mobile/details/?R=2YE62

You can get a smaller one on eBay for around 50 bucks. Those two are great tools to have under 2 bills


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Training DVD's from Mike Holt. High Value.

Other training DVD's like PLC videos. Anything that improves the career path.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Two C-notes won't buy much in the way of 'fun toys' for me.
> 
> :no::whistling2::laughing:


You're lucky. I went to Crossroads a few weeks back and there wasn't that many in the whole show let alone from one vendor.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

99cents said:


> I have gradually built up my arsenal of hand and power tools and have everything I NEED. I'm still in the habit, though, of buying tools whenever I get a decent payday. What can I buy now that isn't a "must have" but something to make my job easier? I am open to any suggestions. Budget is under $200.00.
> 
> I'm looking for one of those things that "I don't know how I lived without it". I do a mix of almost everything.


I have on of these, its handy in some situations like cutting out box holes in cabinetry or even aluminum trunking.
http://www.amazon.com/Makita-RT0700CX3-Horsepower-Compact-Router/dp/B007JN24I2


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Chewy ! 

I know you are in NZ .... but , is a boomerang considered a tool ?

:laughing:


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

Cordless bandsaw
carbide holesaws
ratcheting cable cutters
laser level (self leveling)
quality plumb bob
tamper bit set
light meter
megger
infrared thermometer


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

oldtimer said:


> Chewy !
> 
> I know you are in NZ .... but , is a boomerang considered a tool ?
> 
> :laughing:


Nah we have taiaha and patu.


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

Just about anything from Rack-a-tiers, but these especially work great...


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Deep Cover said:


> Just about anything from Rack-a-tiers, but these especially work great...


I'm kind of scared. What are those.??????


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

Coneheads...for fishing Greenfield. They need to come up with something like that so you can fish into an existing box tho.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

JoeKP said:


> I'm kind of scared. What are those.??????


They screw into the end of FMC to make snaking & installing it easier.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

JoeKP said:


> I'm kind of scared. What are those.??????


Looks like a way to make someone talk , lol ? Some sort of flexible fishing device I'm guessing ?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

These are handy.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

JoeKP said:


> I'm kind of scared. What are those.??????


Aren't you a little young to know what a colonoscopy is? Lol


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

480sparky said:


> These are handy.


I like that !


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

put the money back in a "tool fund" and use it for when you need a tool you dont have.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Or when a tool is stolen. Always have a backup bag.


----------



## haltonelectrician (May 27, 2011)

http://www.seatekco.com/rs-101b.htm


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

cdnelectrician said:


> Aren't you a little young to know what a colonoscopy is? Lol



One of these might work better!:thumbup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Fish tape puller.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Fish tape puller.


Am I the I only guy that wraps that tape around my arm?


----------



## azsly1 (Nov 12, 2008)

Rope jacks

Lug-all (strapjack) with a wire grip. 

Laser plumb bob


----------



## azsly1 (Nov 12, 2008)

nolabama said:


> Am I the I only guy that wraps that tape around my arm?


Try not to. That thing skips and digs a rusty fish into your skin it hurts. For a while.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

A Mag-Probe:













http://inventorbob.com/magprobe.php


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

76nemo said:


> A Mag-Probe:
> 
> http://inventorbob.com/magprobe.php


What do those run? I didn't see a price.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

thegoldenboy said:


> What do those run? I didn't see a price.


 
$50-60 man......


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

thegoldenboy said:


> What do those run? I didn't see a price.


 
http://www.stanleysupplyservices.com/product-group.aspx?id=4455


----------



## copperchopper (Feb 20, 2013)

anybody have 1 of these=http://www.licensedelectrician.com/Store/LE/Tracer-Tool.htm


----------



## Hotlegs (Oct 9, 2011)




----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

copperchopper said:


> anybody have 1 of these=http://www.licensedelectrician.com/Store/LE/Tracer-Tool.htm


I want one for old work boxes but they don't come in our size, I wonder if they would be hard to make though.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

chewy said:


> I want one for old work boxes but they don't come in our size, I wonder if they would be hard to make though.


 You can get a piece of polycarbonate and 2 level vials from McMaster Carr for less than $10. If you've got access to a scroll saw it'd be cake.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Big John said:


> You can get a piece of polycarbonate and 2 level vials from McMaster Carr for less than $10. If you've got access to a scroll saw it'd be cake.


Hmmm, I cut the front off a box and carry that in my pouch. Since we have no big construction jobs we are just going around adding about 5 or 6 outlets a week in office blocks.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

John said:


> Bet you don't have this. :whistling2::jester:
> 
> View attachment 23669


I do. Brand new yet


----------



## Electrician#1trade (Mar 19, 2013)

How's about some free cable pulleys?


----------



## Blaer (Mar 15, 2013)

Tools, tools, tools ....

Yet, when I REALLY want to be nice to myself, I get some clothes. Something decent and work-worthy. 

Like, say ... let's replace the Wal-Mart jeans with some real work pants from Duluth Trading. Nice fit, quality construction, lots of nice little touches. Or, replace the raggedy sweatshirt with a 'beefed up' sweat from Duluth. 

Accessorize. Like, I have some Velcro on my hard-hat, where I can stick a headlight when I need one. A tool 'backpack' beats the stuffing out of the usual pouch when you're climbing ladders, and a bucket - wide but shallow - rules in crawls and attics.


----------

